# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 12



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home ladies. Happy  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah Ha! I'm 1st for once   

Read the Million posts and caught up but now i am too tired to type lol Will catch up again tomorrow (prob Afternoon)

Just a quick Happy B'day for Nat


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Katie, did you speak to Scott?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know excatly what you mean hun, sorry he wasn't more understanding but at least you have got it off your chest with him so to speak, we are always here hun so vent your anger as much as you want to


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes can't wait, I have started making sure I am drinking 2 litres of ice cold water from yesterday and starting with the fresh pineapple tonight, I really hope it keeps flying and I can get injecting very soon....  How about you, can you remember how to inject I am scared I will forget althought only 5 days after the lesson that I actually start


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

It is supposed to help with implantation as per the zita west book...

Pineapple Juice...the pineapple thing is supposed to be because there's selenium in them, which helps with implantation.  But it should be either very fresh juice or fresh pineapple, not concentrated juice or tinned chunks.  Other food sources of selenium are sesame seeds, wheatgerm, and tuna, but you shouldn't eat too much tuna either because it might contain small amounts of mercury which is poisonous!  It's all way too complicated.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't have the book but if you read this it is for IUI but also applies to IVF, it can't hurt having it early can it I guess 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless, we are both taking vits now ones we have had for a while though but they do cost a fortune don't they....  I am fuming just gone to get a glass of water and work have no glasss left


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh hun sorry I would rather the no glasses than a new baby    lets hope its us in 10months time


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Get up and hobble to the loos to get away from it all....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless ya, can't believe you start very soon, I hope Nat is having a nice birthday and being spoilt....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

My birthday is March hun, so it's gone for this year, my next big milestone besides the IVF is my 5year anniversary on 2nd August


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

So young aren't you bless nice that Scott is going to treat you....


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Lou, we have the same anniversary!  I've been married five years this 2nd August too.  BTW, I got pregnant with dd on canned pineapple juice.  A friend of mine was pushing me to buy some fresh pineapple a couple days ago.  I told her I pregnant on canned so I wasn't going to sweat it.  However I may get a fresh pineapple while at the store today.  

I really need to go shopping.  I've been avoiding it like the plague since Sunday.  Soon we will have to find an alternative for toothpaste because I really can't squeeze that tube anymore.  

Jennifer


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Jennifer I can't believe we share the same anniversary and been married both for 5 years this august hun    I also hate shopping and normally send DH...


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I love internet shopping, I don't mind looking round the shops or the supermarkets but I hate it when its busy, drives me mad so I either go real early or don't bother LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh god no, I would rather go for a nice walk outside....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

bless you, can I just say thank you   for mentioning me in your diary hun, so sweet and yes we haven't got long now.....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's hoping, I am really excited and can't wait, I know I keep saying it but I can't wait to start stabbing myself with those drugs....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am sure it won't be that bad hun


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello ladies, 

How are you all today, hope that you are well. It's so muggy. Just walked home for some lunch and by the time I got back in the office i felt like I was going to pass out .... add some hot flushes to this heat and I will be dying !!!!! 

Not long to go now girls, DR next thur for me and I am counting the days down. Front room will be finished Saturday so we are going to have a few friends over and have a little tipple, the last for me hopefully !!!!! 

At what point are we to start eating pineapple then? I've got a friend that owns a greengrocers and so I pop up there and I get two whopping bags of fruit and veg and he just smiles and says £3.00 please !!! Bless, so I will be up there at the weekend ! 

Has anyone heard from Natalie, what is she doing for her birthday? Talking of anniversaries, although DH and I have only been married for 16 months, it is our 5 year anniversary on 28th June, since we got together - does this warrant a lovely meal out  What d'ya think girls

Shon xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie I this Ross Kemp would be better      how lovely..

Hey Shon - yes it definately deserves a treat 5 years hun.  Bet your excitied about starting?  The pineapple helps with implantation so I guess the 2ww is best time to start but it can't hurt before can it?  Glad your front room will be finished Saturday and enjoy your party  

Natalie was going out for a meal with Dh if I remember right


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Your allowed donuts hun, yes that's why Dh got one cause they were only a £1 at tesco's     I thought I would chop some eat to munch on in the evenings, it's healthy that revels which is what I had last night


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

  Hope you are well... Doesn't time fly? Your tickers are ticking sooo quickly! Mine too come to think of it i think i put in on with 3 weeks togo  

Had a lovely time in Dublin, Went to Temple Bar on Saturday night for a few drinky poo's then really just chilled out! Had some lovely meals 1 lunch in an old american style cafe (like on grease) Chilli chips were lovely!! We has a picnic in the Park on Monday with some M&S snacks it was lovely, DP burnt all his arms though and i have a nice little glow  

Natalie - Hope your having a lovely day.

Katie - Scott's cousin sounds like a right B***H  Really hard when someone is niggling at you but you've just got to try and ignore her! Your time is coming and i bet you will be shouting from the roof top showing all your baby scans, Hopefully you'll have Twins so you'll have twice the amount of pic's to show around   How's your foot doing?

Louise - Well done on the pineapple hun, I have put a post-it note on my board not to forget to get some.. I have tried and tried the water drinking but i hate it!! How am i going to get around it? I boak when i drink it... YUK!

Airmanwife - Congrats on your embie's hun, Good luck for testing... It will be great to get a BFP & you will be the first since i have been on here  

Veng - How you baring up with the waiting game... Horrible waiting to start isn't it?!

CFH - Welcome hun, Great that you are eggsharing.. Make's you feel all warm inside doesn't it... I too am waiting for my planning meeting (this thurs) I am sooooo excited. Hopefully they will let you know about their refurb then! Naughty really that they have not told anyone and you all have to hear it on the net!  

Vikki - Great news that you may try with your frostie's a bit sooner... How much do they charge at your clinic? Mine's £900ish. I am sure they will let you share again, Afterall look at all those eggs you got they would be silly not to! 

Chickchick - How's things on your front? You defo not able to start untill after re-furb?

Shon - Hi again, Good to see you back. It's all go go go in the egg share chit chat! I'd want more then a meal for 5 years, Diamond's most certainly  

Will pop back later but i;m a bit busy today! Have not even had breakfast yet... oooopps Might pop and have my weetabix   Oh and on books i only ever read books on holiday and then i NEVER have finished one! I always gets bored and flick to the end. Actually i'm lying i have read the while of Katie Price autobigraphy... Started her other book Crystal in Mexico but again flicked to the end... I have no patients at all!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Nicole - glad you enjoyed Dublin and relaxed down at Temple bar with a few sherbets     Ooo Katie Price I think she is great.  Why don't you have sugar free squash in your water hun?  I always freeze 1l bottles of water I enjoy it more ice cold.

Katie one donut will not hurt anyway you have had it now so too late to worry


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm great thanks. I felt nice and refreshed untill i opened my emails this morning i didn't think they were going to stop coming through... Its sooo nice outside too wanted to take the dogs out, Maybe later when DP gets home, Not heard from him all day so i guess he's busy too. 3 days off and the work soon piles up hey?!  

Cannot wait untill Thursday so i know what is going on... AF stayed away over the weekend and infact still has not arrived (day 30 today)


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sugar Free squash... That's a good idea Louise. I might try that.. I am struggling to break free from Coke (the liquid form of course   ) I lasted 2 days last time i think i am hooked on it but i must stop   AFter this 1lt bottle has gone nomore for me!   Dublin was lovely, I'd defo go back!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe its the flight though hun, it can delay it slightly, here is an AF dance for you             also try wearing your best white knickers and hoovering the stairs/or lots of exercise

The sugar free robinsons is lovely I was addicted to diet coke but now have summer fruits, pink grapefuit squash.  Glad you enjoyed Dublin we have been a few times, don't work too hard


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the dance lou. The quicker this AF comes and goes the quicker next comes.... As i will only be on day 1-2 on my planning meeting they may.... just may want me to start this cycle... It will be a real push for us but i am sooo fed up waiting if they offer i might take the plung


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

watn1 said:


> CFH - Welcome hun, Great that you are eggsharing.. Make's you feel all warm inside doesn't it... I too am waiting for my planning meeting (this thurs) I am sooooo excited. Hopefully they will let you know about their refurb then! Naughty really that they have not told anyone and you all have to hear it on the net!


By any chance are you referring to the CRM London? After being messed around a bit I was notified last week that I am the last treatment on the list as they have a refurb booked in.

Shon x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Shon, Yes i think it's the CRM there are 2-3 ladies waiting to start but have been told they cannot due to the re-furb, Think it's ChickChick & CFH & also one of the other Ladie's Sister's. Looks like you just got in there then, Relief for you i bet.

Better go get something to eat ladies before i kill over. xx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm bored too Katie !!! Can't concentrate. 

God I feel so bad for the other ladies waiting for their treatment at CRM. It's really naughty of them to be honest. I kicked off massively about being delayed for two months, they obviously thought twice about delaying me further. . . but I really feel for everyone that has been delayed. It is so frustrating. 

Fingers crossed that they are able to start asap. How long is the refurb taking?

Well have spoke to DH re 5 years anniversary and he agreed that it shouldn't go by without a celebration. However he wants to suprise me ... I'm excited now !!! 

Lou what are you doing for your anniversary?
Katie - 9 years, wow that is fantastic. It flies by so quickly though - can't believe we have been together for 5 years - never mind 9 !!! Well done you two ! 

Shon x


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Katie, I used to not mind going grocery shopping, but the lines have been long and dd fussy the last... well it feels like forever.  I also HATE the big bill at the end.  I feel like I can't get out of there without spending in the triple digits or close to it.    I guess it wouldn't seem so high if I did it more often.  I do love going shopping in general.  I do a lot online, but love just walking the mall looking for good deals.  We are going back stateside (maybe) in October.  I'm excited to actually get to shop on Black Friday!!!  Bring on the good deals!  However watch me be big and pregnant and not care one way or the other.  The bad thing about Black Friday is large crowds all there for the same 10 different items that the store only has 20 of.


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Shon, I wonder how long they would shut treatments down for  Maybe it was a 5-6 months if they could only do bit by bit because the facilities would still be open or 1 month if they closed.  I would be upset if Bourn closed while I was pushing to get treatment done.

Watn1, how's the burn today?  I sure don't mind adding a BFP to the board.  There is another board (smaller) I go on and so far all the Spring IVF ladies have gotten BFP.  Last fall I was the one who broke the BFP trend.  I sure don't want to be that person this time.

LOL, Lou, about wearing white knickers to get af to arrive.  She always shows up at those moments; if you don't want her to that is.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole I would definately take the plunge hun.

I think we are delayed more than others because of the matching of cycles etc its a pain as I know but it is for a reason although I would be very peed off if my clinic was shutting


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi ladys lots of chatting i see  

katie and lou sounds like your both very excitied about starting soon   
nat happy birthday  
watn1 glad you had a fab time in Dublin, we are off to cyprus sat can't wait to get away  
airmanswife i know what you mean about the shopping lines i hate shopping on a weekend too many people .
shon ,hubby and i have been marryed for 5 years looks like at lot of people have been together for 5 years or marryed i hope you do something nice together  
hi to everyone else what a lovely couple of days we have been having i love it


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

that would be great lets hope we all get good news this year


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh lets hope so, hey       Veng I know your starting behind us but it will be here soon hun, I know I felt pants when I didn;t have dates etc so sending you a big hug just incase you feel left out hun  

Well I am off home shortly going swimming with Dh tonight and quite looking forward to it as I got up early today and did my chores i.e. ironing etc so can go home and relax and then go for a nice swim, then I might have a nice piece of fish for tea, lots of protein hey girls.

Hope you all have a fab evening, I might pop on later for the quiz night if any of you fancy it, it starts at 8.15pm


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies... God you lot chat! lol! 

Thank you all for your birthday wishes!!! Katie , thanks for the text!!! 

Have been to the gym this morning, yes the gym on my birthday but I was bored! Went for lunch with Ann Marie. Which was lovely and now I am here... not for long as I have to wash my hair soon! 

Not rest for the wicked... OMG I am stimming in 2 hours!!! I am feeling a bit nervous about it as I have never used menopur before. But I just want to do it so I know what I am doing... If you know what I mean. 

can wait to get hormone soon, as these hot flushes are getting terrible... Woke up at 4am having one this morning, not good at all. lol!

I have read some of your chat.... But its a bit hard to catch up with 6 pages when your in a rush! 

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Nat - Woo Hoo Stimming in 2 hours.... How exciting   Glad you've had a nice day so far is it hot where you are? It's bloody baking here  

Louise - Your AF dance done the trick hun and she's just arrived....    

So that will make me Day 21 on 30th June... I doubt my receiptant will be ready then but if she is stuff it i'm going for it! So much that i just rang the clinic but egg share co-oridinator is on Holiday till Thurs and even then finishes at 3:15pm so will be gone by the time i get there... If not i would say it will defo be 28th July (ish) Do you think i should count today as Day 1 AF came at about 3pm while i was filling up my hot tub.. Typical!!! 

Shopping... Clothes LOVE IT! Food Absolutly hate it. I do online shopping with Tesco. We go once a month to look at new things so once they are logged on my club card i can order them easily the next week.. I have to do my online shopping 2nite as we have no food in so tonight i guess will be a take out of some sort


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicole... It really hot here, not to much sun but feels sticky! Not helping with the hot flushes.. I hope you get some dates hun.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sun is Beaming here Nat... It wasn't untill about 2 hours ago ago like where you are it was just sticky and horrible, Not 1 cloud insight in sunny Walsall   I'd kill for your beach right now! I'm taking my laptop outside in a mo and gonna sit outside and tan my arms a little more..


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

ohhhh Have fun Nicole... 

Right ladies I will chat tomorrow and let you know what a state i got in with my menopur! lol!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

nat                    hope you have had a good day,good luck with the stimming you'll be fine   .are you going anywhere nice tonight??.

ross kemp he's lovelyyyyyyyyy.

hi  to everyone hope you are all enjoing this lovely sunshine  catch up later 

                                 luv mariexx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

NAT good luck hunny an HAPPY BIRTHDAY   
me i got my AF today really heavy an horrible big clots tmi i know sorry lol but is this normal
hope everyones ok xx


----------



## cfh (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi All!

Thanks for your welcome posts! 

Shon, Good luck on thursday!

I have managed to change my planning meeting to this friday. I called this morning and asked the receptionist about the refurbishment but she did not know. I called later and another receptionist told me they will start the works end of June??  I think I will wait until friday to see if they can give me a clear idea.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Morning egg share sweeties!

Hi and Welcome CFH - I hope your tx doesn't get interferred with by the clinic closure, my sil was told they are closing last wk in july and 1st wk of august for refurb!

Nat - Hope you had good birthday, did you go anywhere nice last night? I went out for a bite to eat and got eaten alive by bloody midgies  How did you get on with ya new drug?

Well im on here early just trying to delay going to work, Ive got baby clinic and stay and play to do this morning and really, really can't be bothered today - I just want to stay in my garden hiding! F


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

OOOPPS just lost my post then mid way, but I see it's posted anyway!

Gonna have to go now , so no time left for anymore personals, 

Have a lovely day ladies, i'm hoping the sunshine is going to stop my wobbley little mood this morning - as you all know some days are just harder then others!

May try to pop on lunch time - take care x


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

I might be driving myself mad ladies with the thought, "when can I test?"  I know with dd the positive wasn't bold, bright, or even a solid line when I tested on 14dpo.  I'm afraid if I test early at all that it will be a fails BFN.

I did finally go shopping yesterday.  I got a fresh Pineapple too.   I didn't sweat it when the total was 115.  A friend had given me a bag of coupons which brought my total down to 104.  Woohoo!!!  I like getting a good deal.


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

cfh said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Thanks for your welcome posts!
> 
> ...


Morning all,

I must say - if they are starting at the end of june then what is happening to my treatment, as I start DR thur and EC ET is 21st - 25th July .... I'm going to have to call them ... they assured me that my treatment wouldn't be effected ... fingers crossed.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning ladies, how are we all today?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

It was raining here but seems to be brightening up now....


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning ladies!!

The menopur was a complete nightmare last night!! But I did it, after stabbing myself with the mixing needle.... My finger wouldnt stop bleeding! Just sitting here with a hot water bottle a class of milk and a bottle of water... 

Just a note about pineapple ladies... Dont eat it!!! It should be non concerntrate aswell... And it should be 1 glass a day, fresh pineapple contains an enzymes that if you drink/eat to much it can cause uterine contractions. Just a thought... And there is no need to drink it until stimming.. One good thing, fresh pineapple is great for DH little swimmers!

Hope your all well!
Natalie xxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Panic over, they are refurbing upstairs in June and they don't start downstairs until after my treatment has finished.... pheeew !!!

Weather is not going to stay nice unfortunately ladies and the weekend is going to be pant .... how unfair is that

Hope that everyone is okay though. Katie, Lou - you excited?? My stomach is turning with excitment !!! Can't beleive we are finaly here - 7 more sleeps to go !!!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey all, Well lovely and sunny here again today, Just stripped the kid's beds so they can have fresh aired sheets, I love it more then anything to sink into your bed with fresh line dried sheets after a bath with freshly shaved legs. That will be me tonight 

J-A-G I hate the little midgies! I live facing a canal and they are always out trying to eat me! Mainly at night and when it gets muggy  Pull a sicky and go home today 

Airmanswife - How's your 2ww going? I don't know how i will cope with not doing any testing for 14 days i can tell you know that there is absolutly no way i will be able to do it. I think i'm just going to do a test everyday so i am watch a BFP turn to a BFN and then back to a genuine BFP  I'll be line checking for a week 

Katie / Louise - Hope your both ok.... I bet you are both really excited well i know you are. I'm excited for you 

Natalie - How did your stimming go? A breeze i should imagine 

Shon - I would call them and demand some answers, I cannot believe they tell everyone all different things 

Veng / ChickChick - Hope your ok 

Well 1 more sleep to planning meeting  I had a really bad sleep last night i had a million things swirling around my head! Started worrying about £££'s i mean do you get stat maternity pay when s/e? Or do i need to get a job on PAYE? to ensure some confort for a few months? I need to check up on these things!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah Nat,   At least you got there in the end! I did read something about not eating fresh pinapple now you say it but i cannot remember where and when to do it etc.

Shon - Great that the refurb will not effect yourself. I checked and triple checked that my clinic were not doing any silly closures but was assured its open 7 days untill 7pm untill xmas time and hopefully i'll be all done and dusted then and 3 months gone  

Thanks Katie - Think i'm gonna go have a look and see what i can find re SMP. But i still want to get a P-T  job as i am getting bored now with no-onw to talk to all day!   If it weren't for you ladies i'd be going out my mind!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole - Maternity Allowance
If you can't get SMP from your employer, you might get Maternity Allowance (MA) if you:

are self-employed and pay Class 2 National Insurance contributions or 

The conditions are that you:

worked (either on an employed or self employed basis) for at least 26 of the 66 weeks before the week your baby was due (a part week counts as a full week). 
earned an average of £30 over any 13 of those 66 weeks 

Hope this helps hun.

Nat - did you have a good birthday?  God I can't believe that about the pineapple, shall not bother then...

Shon yes getting very impatient to start and excited


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Louise, I guess the 1st applies as i've been s/e for about 18 months now... Phew..

Wonder what my next ticker will be..... How sad!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

£117.18 a week! Oh my god i better start putting some back up money away right now!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I think we are all


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

My brithday was good thanks Lou.... Had a lovel meal. When you get to stims hun get some non concerntrate pineapple juice I did it last time and had a lovely thick lining. Also another thing that might help... Is co-emzyme Q10. They are tablets... You can get them from boots. It also helps with the lining. 

Katie... I would stop with the pineapple now! Just the juice when you start stimming. 

Nicole... Your next ticker with be the count down to DR!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Morning Natalie, 

Hope that you had a lovely birhday and first night of stimms. All this talk of needles really does make me squeemish !!! 

Hello to everyone else - I am so rubbish at doing personals so please don't be offended.

Shon x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie glad you had a good birthday, your such a fountain on knowledge, thanks for that.

Nicole - come on get that ticket for countdown to d/r'ing hun

Shon - LOL about being sqeemish is your Dh doing yours then?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Shon - I don't mind needles at all... normally.... But lately i am getting a little worried. The thought of doing it myself is not appealing to me at all! I couldn't let DP do it well i don't even think he could he has a real fear of them! Goes into massive hot sweats


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am a fountain of useless information Lou! lol!!

Hi Shon.. You wil be fine with the injections! Are all your injecting are are you sniffing??


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Prostap at the GP's then Gonal F injections - DH is going to TRY and do them ... but if not I will do them. I work in a hospital so I may be able to get someone her to do them  Really make me go funny, I'm gonna be passing out all over the show ... I passed out in Sainsburys once - right in the veg aisle - I was haveing very bad AF's at the time and I landed face down in a tray of apples .... I am such a girl !!! 

Natalie - how do you know so much info? DH thinks that I am the fountain of knowledge - what he doesn't realise is I just repeat all the info that I get from you girlies - how cheeky of me .... !!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Poor girls, I am so glad I have no problems with needles


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

GGRR Just lost my post!  

Injections will be fine, esp the Gonal F Shon.. They are so small and fine. 

The first one is bit of a panic but the rest are like clockwork!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes you have EC and I start Nat, good omen xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I hope so!! I keep seeing my ticker and cant believe that in 2 weeks EC will be over... Scary.... Just want lots of eggs!! Well not to many.. I think if I can get 12 eggs this time I am happy!!!

What about you ladies... WHat do you hope for


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I think thats about right Katie... Just got to hope!      How about you Lou??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am just hoping I get 8 minimum or else I have to make the decision whether or not to give them all away or have them all myself but pay full whack, so anything more than this I will be happy with.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I had to make that decision before we started the IVF Lou.. As on the day of EC I wont be in a fit state to make a huge disiion like that.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't bear to think about it, I just really hope I get more then 8 then I will be fine, just have to wait and see, each stage can be nerve wrecking can't it so just take one step at a time


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

That a good idea.... I thought about it ALOT... Thing is DH can afford to pay for the cycle ourselves without egg sharing... So we do have the option.. But I couldnt live with myself if we got 7 eggs again and I kept them. Honestly couldnt bear to think of the other lady going without. Because I can start again in a few months time and get another 7 eggs. 

So I have said and writen that at EC if I get less then 8 eggs then I will donate them all to the recipent. And I feel ok about it at the moment... it would be hard, but I know for me it the right thing to do. 

But hopefully it wont come to that!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well done Natalie, I am not that sure I can be that selfless, you see we said we would only have 1 cycle as we don't have that much money, I really hope that I can get 8 eggs min and then I wont have to worry about it


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

The only reason the we have the nearly £5000 is because my dad gave it to us for the IVF when we were going it alone in February, but that didnt happen. Why only one cycle hun??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nat - we decided at the start of this that we can't afford it and don't want to get into debt and have it take over our lives, we were not even going to try but then I said I have to try I don't want to get too 50 and think I wish I had tried, Dh did say we would consider a 2nd go but we would have to seriously think about it, god I sound a right selfish cow now don't I....


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lou.. You are so far from selfish its unbelieveable!!! I totally understand what your saying... You have to have a point when to say stop... I am not to sure at the moment as long as we can afford it and we dot have any debt we will be ok. 

Katie... We were meant to start DR on the 14th of Feb with EC on the 17th of March... When we got the date I was shock on how close it was to our last cycle. we got a BFN on the 15th of November and the follow up was in December. It was all to fresh in our minds... It was so hard to get back to normal after that we didnt want to start so soon... So we cancelled it at christmas and thats when I want to try egg share. At the first meeting about ES in january the nurse said we would start in June. Which was perfect.. It gave us a break.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

We have now Katie but in February we didnt, it really did knock us for 6.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Its gone very quite here girls!   You all ok??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am filling my face with tuna and tomato sandwich then got to pop out and buy a new dishwasher for work....


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Very exciting Lou, a new dishwasher!!!   have fun!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Again Ladies,

Me i want 20 egg's!  10 each! As for how many cycles we have enough to do this 1 here and then have another £3k which will pay for other abroad. I only really went for ES because my aunt is having DE at the minute (with one of my other aunts eggs) They are waiting to start. She was telling me the list was 2 years at CRM Coventry which made me think about ES at the same time, It wasn't really about the money as we already had it saved but it is obviously a bonus that is has saved me £1700!  Bit like you Lou i won't be borrowing any cash to have any more tries after that if we find the money and want to re-try after that then we will. We are limited anyway really due to DP having the TESA so depending if we need to have it done again it would depend how much sperm we got then...

But none of us will be needing 2nd tries so i don't know why we are on about it


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Can somebody sort my bubbles out to end on a lucky 7


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorted Lou... Be back soon a friend has just turned up!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Nat xxx


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Watn1, I had 20 eggs collected the first two times and 15 this last time (I was hoping for 14).  I spoke with the dr the day before EC and he said the less eggs you get the healthier they tend to be.  My embryos did respond better this time and we didn't lose one.  I've always lost at least one and didn't even get to freeze any with #2.  Okay, sorry that was my randomness on egg numbers.

Do you all having to pay for your ES?  I only have to pay ₤650 at Bourn Hall.  Actually I didn't even have to pay that because my insurance covered the blood work, consult, and SA.
Are you limited on how many times you can do ES?  Bourn only allows three times.  We were supposed to have moved last October, but put it off one year because I wanted to do all the ES I could.  Like Lou said I don't want to regret not trying later in life.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi airmanswife, we are paying £400 for our egg share compared to around £4,000 it is a massive saving


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

₤400 is really good.  We actually paid about ₤1,000 the first time.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

It is the local NHS clinic we are being treated at not sure if thats the same for everyone


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi everyone  
my clinic's the same as airmenswife we get 3 egg share
goes plus 1 sperm donation i will hopfuly not have to use all them tho


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

At my clinic they only aloue you 2 egg share cycle and they have to be at least 6 months apart.... At most clinics it 3 cycles.. I have known some ladies to have 5 cycles of egg share at the Lister hospital. 

Airmanwife... Thats an amazing amount of eggs... I wish I could get that many, My cycle of egg share is £1378. But we need ICSI as well, so thats why its more then yours.. Can i ask what drug you was in this time and what the dose was??


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have had to pay more because DP had his SSR which cost £1215 (inc freezing) & then we have to pay £1250 for ICSI (should be £2995) Had to pay for tests etc but other then that i don't think we actually pay for the egg share just the ISCI or if we only needed IVF it was about £700 Receiptant pays for the drugs. Airmanswife - You seem to of had a good old lots of eggs each time. I'll be happy with anything but 14-15-16-18-19-20+ would be FAB!  

1 Lady at my clinic recently got 38 eggs!!!! She didn't get her fresh transfer due to so many so too many is not always good because of OHSS setting in. Gonna have to get this water drinking underway to get used to it i think! YUK! Only got a little bit of Cola left


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicole... Just wanted to say hun.....  for tomorrow hun, I hope you get the go ahead for this cycle!!!!

When should you start this month if they say ok??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah yes Nicole what time is your appt hun??


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Nat/lou... Appointment is not untill 5pm so i have all day to wait too   I will be at the auction house all day so hopefully it will fly by. If i get the go ahead then i am on Day 2 today so i could start 30th June if not it will be 29th July x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Busy busy at the auction house will keep you from watching the time, really hope you get it all sorted and all your questions answered tomorrow and a start date for June


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Me too! Because i am fed up now! Imagine if i have to have a ticker with 1month 2 weeks blah blah..  

I doubt they will be able to start me this month as they will need to match our cycle's.. How do they do this BTW? My 2 aunts are having a false AF together (someway or another)


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Either way not long Nicole... Will be thinking of you at 5.... Hope you buy lots of thing tomorrow to pass the time! 

I will just say one thing lasies waiting to Lou, Katie,Veng,JAG and Nicole once you start your drugs it goes so fast!!! Honestly cant believe how it has gone so fast... it felt like forever getting here, now I am 13 days away from EC!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I know Nat, It really seems like only yesterday i asked you how your 1st jab went!! Bring on EC for you!! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicole... Look at Katie, she didnt think she would start until July!!! Now she has 5 days... If they had a recipient in mind they would of got her ready already. With bloods and AF ect... Remember some ladies waiting for DE wont have AF... Due to the menopurse or no ovaries... So she will be good to go! If she does then you might have to DR for a little while extra. 

Another hot sweat coming on!! God I have had enough of these!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats a good point Nat, Forgot that not everyone has AF. I know when they matched us she still needed bloods doing again that was 2-3 weeks ago so hopefully she may just be ready.  

Poor you with the Hot Sweats! Nothing worse, Oh the joys Ladies....   Sounds mean but i am in someways glad that DP had to go through 'something' aswell during this mad journey don't make me feel as bad lol 

Anyway Ladies, I best be off! Got to do some cleaning   House is minging! Have not done anything since before we went away and had 3 wash loads done yesterday so a nice ironing pile awaits


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Katie. You never know i guess... 
All will be revealed tomorrow night 

Have a lovely rest of the day all. Here's some PMA for us all at different stages 

[fly]                  [/fly]


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Going now ladies.... Going to attempt my second stims soon....    

Wish me luck, I dont think my poor finger could take another stabbing! lol!

Off to step tonight as well... Should be fun!

Natalie xxx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi girls 
        you've all been busy chatting again while i've been at work glad you are all ok  ,i'm fine weather still warm but no sunshine today  .

at my clinic i don't think there is a limit on how many cycles you can have i had to pay £1350 thats drugs,consultant,nurses etc & icsi as well thats private.

skybreeze best of luck for stimms   

                                luv mariexx     to you all


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow Katie, 10 families!  Personally I wouldn't do IVF 10 times.  While getting ready for my first IVF I read about a college student who was an egg donor 12 times before her system shutdown.  Sadly she traded her fertility for a college education.  In the US you don't do ES, you donate for money.

Watn1 & Nicole, at Bourn ICSI is part of the ES package.  I think they offer it for free because they really needed donors.  At my first ES the list for donors was 2-3 years long.  It is now 2-3 months for a recipient.  I'm just thankful they offer ICSI because we really need it.  DH has a whooping 2 million swimmers, 10% morphology, and 2% mobility labeled "sluggish" at best.  

Nicole, for the first four weeks I sniffed Synarel twice a day, one sniff on each side.  Usually following the four weeks of Synarel I would move on to 225 of Gonal-F, but this last time I didn't respond to the Synarel so I switched (my choice) to 50 mm (whatever the measurement is   ) Suprcur once a day for six weeks.  After 10 weeks of DR I then went to 20 mm of Suprcur and 225 of Gonal-F.  I did have to up my Gonal-F to 300 after being on it for five days.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Airmanswife - Sorry if i've confused you i am Nicole (watn1)  Great the bourne include ICSI.. Fab infact! We too cannot do IVF without ICSI as DP has had to have his sperm extracted during a TESA operation as he had a vasectomy 10 years ago instead of getting it reversed we thought we's skip that part as its fairly rare for 1 to work after so long. I think every single clinic i called (in the midlands) you had to pay for ISCI on top but did get it at a reduced cost. 1 clinic you had to pay for your drugs but got ICSI free so it worked out the same and was about 1 hours drive. The clinic i am at is round the corner from my house so every time we have been we have walked round which is handy. The other clinic i was going to go to CRM Coventry was £200 cheaper but is 40 miles away and £10 to park your car so wasn't worth it plus MFS had a 2% better sucess rate. The success rate for ISCI/TESA is pretty low about 20% i think so we can only  that DP has some brilliant quality swimmers in there!

DP has just brought home some pink booties (bless) He has pinned a clover badge we got from Ireland to them and hung them in our bedroom for luck. He wants a little girl as he has 2 boys already.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah how sweet of your DH Nicole 

Well here I am trying to pass some time as Dh is watching footy, plus I can't stop sneezing and my eyes are itching hayfever lovely, I have stopped taking my tablets and god do I know about it, have seen a new probe that Lloyds have and am going to buy one tomorrow it is supposed to de-sensitise your nose so helps with the pollen  

Well catch you all tomorrow


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

LOL, Nicole.  I thought everyone was calling Skybreeze Nicole.  I need to pay closer attention.    BTW, to cute about your dh.  My dh comes from a family of boys.  His mom always wanted a girl and brought three boys home.  My BIL has two boys.  It took us doing IVF w/ICSI to finally bring a girl into his immediate family.  I hope you get your girl. 

Jennifer


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Would of loved to of skived today but I managed to survive work......just, Weds are my longest day (10hrs) but luckily I was really busy so it flew by and the other girls led the singing at the end of the morning session for a change so I just hid in the kitchen washing up tommee tippee cups!! It's so funny as I really can't sing a note yet I lead the singing for about 30 families each week - I used to hate it when I first started I was so embarassed but now I couldn't care less....allthough I do go to bed with verses to the 'wheels on the bus' and 'if your happy and you know it' going round my head , (you've got it all to come girlies ) 
*Do you all have sure start/children centres in your local area? *

*Nicole* - Good Luck with your planning appointment tomorrow, hope you get the June start you want so much, your dh is so sweet - I think I would of cried if mine done that x

*Natalie* - I hope your fingers are still intact today  and thanks for the pineapple tip, I love it so normally eat loads but will def lay off it come July!

*Katie & Lou* - Not long now huns hey? I see your tickers are looking good - Im a bit sad that I don't have a ticker but as Ive got no def dates, I dont really have a reason to have one yet! 
*Katie* - I bet your leaving as many excited wee puddles around the house as your puppy at the moment - I know I would be     
*Lou* this may sound strange but have you tried putting vaseline just upside your nostrils? One of my friends suffers from hay fever and she swears by it, the pollen sticks to the vaseline so it doesnt then go up and do the allergic thing that pollen does (yes that is the technical term!)

*Airmans Wife* - How are you feeling? So where in the states are you from? My friend married an american guy and lived in anchorage alaska for a while! Your daughter is very beautiful!

*Veng, ChickChick, CFH * hope you are all ok 

*Hi Shon and Marie* (not spoken to you 2 before! ) Hope I haven't forgotten anyone!

Erghhh can't believe it's only Thursday tomorrow, i'm in for another busy one too, Ive got a creche to cover a.m. and an outdoor physical play session p.m. (I may secretly wish for rain so its cancelled but I think I live far enough away from you all not to affect your sun ) or can you all do a 'we hope not many families turn up at your session' dance with your little characters for me ?

Anyway ladies Im off to bed now to finish my book - take care x


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

JAG, I'm from Texas.  However dh is staying in the military so when we leave here we could be going just about anywhere.  I've actually felt nauseous most of the day.  Today has been really odd in our house so I'm chalking the nausea up to being a part of the whole package of oddness.  DD slept an hour late this morning so I kept her up 45 minutes later for her morning nap.  By the time I put her down she was cranky.  She woke up 1.5 hours later.  I went through the normal changing the diaper, dressing her for the day, then brought her downstairs.  She immediately started having a sleepy meltdown as soon as I sat down with her.  I put her back to bed and she ended up sleeping for about 4.5 hours total.  I have no idea what the deal was.  When she woke up is was a whole other rodeo.  One of my dogs was sick.  DD needed to be fed lunch seeing how she slept through it.  All the while I was exhausted and nauseous.  I was to the point of calling dh to complain when things finally settled down.  Okay, I'm done complaining.  

Earlier I was on a different board checking in on some ladies doing IVF in the US.  One of the ladies had 26 eggs collected yesterday and 23 of them fertilised.  The nurse told her they look "really, really good".  She said on her last IVF she got a lot of eggs, but only four fertilised.  It's shocking to me how one IVF can be so different from another.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Just a girl said:


> *Do you all have sure start/children centres in your local area? *


I really don't want to 'butt in' but just wanted to say that I use the Surestart Children's Centres up here and think they are brilliant. We've done loads of things there like baby massage, baby yoga, baby sign and boogie babies and musical minis - and all for free! The job you link workers do (is that what you are JAG?) is absolutely fantastic - you have the patience of saints, work really hard and do a wonderful job.

Sorry, just wanted to say that. 

Night, night girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

JAG - Never heard of any sure start clubs round here but then again never had anything to do with anything baby before. Your jobs sounds great fun but must be a little hard sometimes when going through IVF.

Airmanswife - It's ok easy mistake SkyBreeze is 'Natalie' Initial N so close enough   Do you move around alot then? 

DP was really sweet bless him and my heart did melt... But now the pressure is on      PMA PMA   

I am not tired in the slightest which is strange. We have even been in the hot tub which always makes me mega relaxed.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Woo Hoo!!! Planning meeting later today... I hope i get a date  I just want a date is that so bad? Hopefully this month  I have no idea what to expect today so this should be fun... If they suprise me with any scans i will not be impressed!  It's absolutly Pouring with rain here at the minute so much that i should be out on the motorway at the minute but i'm waiting 10 minutes to see if it settles off. Will catch up this evening. Have a lovely day. x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Whatever i change my ticker to later will look better compaired to this one!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Ketie - well I am counting down to my injection lesson which is one week today, then I start 4 days after so by breaking it down it doesn't seem to far away, but yes getting impatient and want to inject....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie its probably because your in the last few days hun, it always go slower when you get closer like Natalie said yesterday it will fly once you start so savour your last few days as a normal women with normal hormones hun...

Nicole - I really hope you can get that ticket sorted out later today

JAG - do you not have any anniversary's or birthday's coming up maybe you could have a ticker for that?  I do use the vaseline and it does help but my eyes have still been streaming, have succumed and took a piriton today, will have to ask the clinic next Thursday when I go if I can take these whilst having tx, keep getting headaches aswell but I think it is all connected to the pollen etc 

Airmanswife - sorry you've been feeling sick hun, sounds like you had a hard day  

Hey Marie - sorry you can't get online in the day we miss you

Vikki - how are you hun?  Hope AF is easing up.

Good morning to anybody I have missed


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless, PMA and lots of it hun.  Have you still got your ankle in plaster?  If so when do you have it off?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I bet it is, ideally you want it off before EC hey.....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

thats what i was thinking....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

When you were tought how to inject did they show you with the same needles etc that you have at home, I have been thinking maybe I should take one of mine with me so I get it right, the dose etc...


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I have syringes and then big needles and small needles to fix to the end, I know there are for mixing or injecting I am fine with this I am more bothered about getting the dose right yes I will take one with me to be on the safe side, I am on a Puregon Pen for stimms which is apparently really easy to do, like a diabetic pen, so the 2nd part  should be fine


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe its not then, yes got suprecur in vials, but I have got lots of big needles then lots of small, I did ask at the clinic and she said the big ones were for mixing, god see I haven't even started and getting confused, maybe I just have far too many needles  

Well it just keeps  here is the Midlands


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Not sure Katie, I haven't counted them, do we have to use the big ones to inject the suprecur then


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah thanks Katie   don't know what I would do without this place


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh right yes they look about the same, the big ones are green and the small ones are grey, not sure what the big ones are for then, I guess I will find out next Thursday, thank you


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe they are but funny when I have the pen, oh well I guess I need to stop worrying about it as they said they were only going to show me the d/r ones next Thursday


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Exactly and I will have you to help me as I start not long after and you will be a whiz by then


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah thanks Katie such a good friend


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

afternoon Lady's rain rain and more rain   I'm looking forward to the sun in Cyprus we fly out sat


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Now I am really jealous Veng


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

sorry lou hehe your be on your holiday soon to


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know, just feeling it this year as normally we go away about 5 times....  You will have a fab time xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie it will be worth the sacrifce though hun and then when we have our bundles we will be holidaying less anyway...


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Where are you going?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah that's nice were you born there?  We went to benalmadena a few years ago and love it


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes we stopped in a hotel that overlooked the marina, beautiful


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Katie, I used the same dosage and needles as you for the Suprcur.

Lou, next year you will be planning different kinds of holidays.  Ones where you can take your little  .  We have been trying to decide what to do for my parents 35th anniversary next year.  They have been saying they want dh and I along with my brother to go on a cruise with them.  DH and I thought why not we all take the cruise for their anniversary.  Anyway, I quickly learned most cruises are not kid friendly.    One cruise line says kids must be potty trained to be in their pools.  I hate to spoil their anniversary going on a kiddy cruise, but we now have to change the kind of holidays we go on because of Kaitlyn and Lord willing the one or two I'm carrying now.  I pitched the idea to my mom of us all going on a Disney cruise for their anniversary and she loved the idea.  Now I just have to talk my brother into it.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi guys

I wont be posting much today, feeling very low and have lost all of my PMA... I honestly think its these stims. Just cant shack this terrible mood I am in. I can feel my ovaries already, so I know they are coming alive... Not worried about OHSS as my ovaries are lazy! 

Hope your all well, should be back tomorrow with PMA in hand... Also doesnt help the weather is horrible..

So chat tomorrow ladies... 

Nicole... Good luck this afternoon hun.    

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry just been in with the MD for a quick meeting, then he was showing me a new house he is looking at later, nice one in the countryside, would love to live somewhere like that...

Katie - ah that would be lovely free hols.....  

Nat - so sorry I have missed you hun, sending you big     and hopefully you will be feeling better tomorrow and more    

Airmanswife - ah the disney cruise sounds fab and if your Mum likes it and your Brother doesn't tell your Brother to stay home!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I have seen that before so sad I can't bear to read it again  

Well that's me done for another day one more day then the weekend, yipeee.  Katie your off tomorrow aren't you have a good day m'dear xxxxx

Everybody else have a good evening and Natalie hope your soon feeling more


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening chicks!

Well it sounds as though you all had quite a bit of rain today, I didnt get enough and so had to do my outdoor session in stupid little showers of rain and was a human basketball net holding a hoop over my head for what felt like an hr whilst the sprogs threw beach balls through it  Roll on 4pm Friday !

Natalie - Hope your feeling ok hun , 

Katie - Your far too bloody organised , a holiday for next year booked allready!!! Just think there'll be no more room for a different pair of shoes to match each outfit (im taking a guess that you might pack like me?) your suitcase instead will be full of nappies, formula and extremely cute mini person clothes!  Have a good weekend and enjoy the wedding!

Lou - Hope your hay fever hasn't been too bad today! Where are you off to on your hols? 

AMW - Has your sickness gone yet?

Nicole - How was the appointment?

Veng - Sooooo jealous about cyprus! Have you packed allready?

Rosie - My official title is outreach and play worker, but all the centres have various roles within them and they can differ hugely, nice to hear that you love your centre though!

Still thinking about my ticker...................

x x x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

J A G 
nope Ive not started packing I'm doing my last lost of washing then i will iron and pack tonight and tomorrow .
How are you today ?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Veng, I normally get so excited about going on holiday I start packing days beofore i go 
Im ok thanks hun, so glad tomorrow is friday allthough prob not as much as you, means ya hol is that bit closer!! what do you do for a job?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

i have two girls from my first marriage so i try and fit jobs around them,hubby's in the USA airforce and we just moved back last Nov so i Ive just not long got a job on base working in the school cafeteria so i get all the same days off as my girls  
what do you do?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ahh you lucky cow you've got a nice a term time only job and you get free dinners!!! Unfortunately my job is all year round, I work in a childrens centre as an outreach/play worker.  How old are your girls?  So not only are going away on holiday sunday but you've got 6 whole weeks off the end of July, ooooh just had a thought - as your breaking up for the summer I'll be awaiting AF to rear her viscious head to be able to ring the clinic to start tx!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ladies.... I don't know where to start! 1st Clinic called at 12noon to say my nurse had called in sick and there was noone to see us at 5pm so we had to come at 3:30pm   We were in Nottingham in the middle of a auction! Said we would be there when we could.. As my nurse was off i thought i would call the clinic to speaj to egg share co-ordinator to see if my receiptant was ready she called be back 2 hours later just as i was on my way to the clinic to tell me she had cancelled!!   The stupid woman had been having treatment abroad and not tolf MFS about it! Not even when she accepted had she even said anything about it, It only came to light when she came in this morning for something or another they have told her they will not be willing to do another donated egg tranfer for 3 months. What a selfish   Why did she not tell them!! I could of started this month   They now need to find me another receiptant and have been told it will be a big push to cycle this month  

Then the nurse brought in the embriologist in who told us that they will not know the quality of DP's sperm untill it thaws and they may well need to thaw everthing that they have meaning if i give half my eggs away they will just throw away his sperm and we may not get any to fertilise (the fertilise rate is only 38% with sperm from a SSR) We are again back to square 1 and confused about what to do. The full cycle will cost us another £4k (£5300 total) the egg share ICSI will be £1215. I have said i still want to go ahead with the egg share and use it as a test run and see how i respond and how well his swimmers thaw because £5300 is a lot to spend on a test! They do say that your 1st treatment is trail and error! God i am really confused!! I need some time out to get my head around all of this so will be back monday. 

Hope you are all ok. xx
veng - Have a nice holiday


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Nicole     
I can't believe the day you've had, you've every right to feel completely and utterly fed up, p****d off and damn well sorry for yourself!  Hope you dont bake your head too much with it over the weekend (easier said then done tho, I know!) Just do what ever feels right for you and your dh
Take care hun x x x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

oh Nicole   i can't believe she didn't tell anyone she knew she was matched to you   i hope you can talk to your DP and come up with what ever is right for you 

J A G my girls are 9 Phoebe 12 Sophie ,they both go a school on base so thats an American school so today was there last day and they return to school 25th august when i hope to have my egg share   so your hoping to start July?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

VENG - Er confused now although it doesnt take much to confuse me , so you live in the states now, have you ever lived here? Im ringing the clinic d1 of july cycle but its not till the 23rd so im guessing i wont be doing any drugs till august!  When are you starting?


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Nicole, I'm sorry. I can't believe she didn't tell them. I'm shocked they would still agree to treat her at all. I'm sorry, I was a bit lost, are you proceeding without ES? With EVERY appointment I'm always holding my breath hoping they will not cancel my cycle.

Veng, how do your girls feel about the IVF? Are they excited?

JAG, not really. I woke up congested enough I'm mostly breathing through my mouth. I really hate the gasping for air feeling. Anyway, I'm still really tired and a bit nauseous. I'm been yawning since dh got home at 5pm. I was dragging enough dh asking if it was "pregnancy tired"; he never asks such questions. It might be all the crashing of the hormones seeing how I'm near the 10 day mark when the trigger shot leaves your system.
I was hoping you got the rain you were looking for when different ones started posting about the bad weather. I laughed when reading about the basket on your head. I was picturing you covered in mud while still having to press on. One summer about seven years ago I was a ropes course facilitator. We dealt with rain days off and on, but this one time they made us work through it. Usually you don't want wet ropes because they stretch. Anyway, as I was letting someone down, the rope was flying through my ATC (the piece that connects the rope to the harness) and squeezing red muddy dirt all down me. By the time the person made it to the ground I had mud from head to toe.
Here is a picture from a different day when thankfully it was dry.







I know we have one somewhere of the really muddy day, but it wasn't a digital photo.


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

JAG, Veng lives here now.  There are US schools on our bases.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

duh   - just read your signature - its august!

Glad some of you ladies are on this evening, dp is working tonight so its nice company!

AMW - Ha! No mud for me today, just soggy clothes but each yr in July i take part in running play day which is a free event for every child in southampton to attend and for the last 2 years it has poured with rain and ive ended up soaked through to the skin, we are  for sunshine this year!
Hope your feeling better soon - must be so hard, I know I will be over analysing everything when im on the 2ww!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah airmanswife is right 
my girls go to a school on the airforce base in Suffolk ,I'm British hubby's American i have lived in the states for 2 years then hubby put in for england and we were very lucky to come back we are here until Oct 2011   this is he's second tour in england he loves it here 
my girls sadly sore me have two ectopic's i was in so much pain and rushed in to hospital and had my tubes removed so they have asked lots of questions about us having a baby so they know we need help and a lovely doctor is going to help us ,my 12 year old understands more but they both are excited and hope to have a baby brother or sister 
i have to call on my clinic CD 1 in august and hope to be matched .


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Ladies, AirmansWife. I have to decide whether to carry on with the eggshare, But i am really mad at my receiptant   but i'll see what the weekend brings.


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi ladies 
nicole so sorry to hear that   just when things were looking up for you an dh
me ive got the worst cold ever an feel pretty ill  
nat hows the stimming coming along ?
lou hows you hun
vikxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Vikki... How you doing? You decided when to go for another FET yet hun?

Well as for me, We have talked and talked about it last night but have decided to still go ahead with the egg share. We get ICSI for £1250 inc drugs for egg sharing and if we don't it will be £2995 + Drugs if we go it alone. £4k is a lot of money to waste on a potential test! I mean what if we go all the way though it and non of the sperm thaws what a waste of money and eggs! They said it to us like for example if i share & get 16 eggs, I only get 8 and they would probably see 3-4 of them fertilise and it would be a big push that i get 2 to transfer back whereas with all 16 for myself i would probably get 6-7 fertilised and would more then likely get 2 to transfer back.. However they may thaw all of DP's sperm and it be no good at all so they cannot inject any and we would of wasted a lot of ££'s or they may ovly have enough to inject 10 eggs meaning the other 8 will be no good anyway and i could of given them to someone else.. I would prefer to spend the £1200 and test the water 1st off.

At least with egg share at least someone will get something out of it if i don't. DP can still go and have another TESA/PESA if this cycle fails and we will then be able to re-evaluate things and as i would of done a cycle i will know how well i may respond etc. Hard decision and even harder knowing that i am going to go through all the jabs etc for possibly no return but i'd rather spend £1200 on the test run then £4k! You never know i could get 20 eggs and 1 of DP's straws be excellent and they may well be able to inject all 10 and then i get 4-5 out of it   it's all trial and error and who knows what will happen but we've got to try! If i spend £5k here we will not be able to go for another treatment for about 6 months untill we've saved back up so at least this way i can do egg share and a full treatment abroad for the same price as 1 full cycle here.

Rambling on now but thats that! Just got to wait untill Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday to see if receiptant responds. Co-ordinator said she'd only spoken to her a few weeks ago so knows she is ready   Maybe just maybe they will sqeeze me in this cycle. If not defo July 29th for me. 
Just ordered 2 months of VitaFem and trying to find a acupunturist around near me so going to give this cycle 110% and just go with the flow.

Hope everyone is ok. 

Nat     for you.x 

Airmans wife      Not long to go now. x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi 
i hope your cold clears up soon vikki 
nicole that does sound like a good idea i realy hope you can start this cycle but julys not too fare away


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi ladies..just wundering if i cud join this thread, dont no if im in rite place..

looking to egg share on my next icsi..ive just sent my form of to nurses, and then hav to go for my day 2 fsh on monday....

but thats as much as i know..how long does the process take before i wud b able to start treatment..

emsy xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi emsy, Welcome to the thread  

    Great news you are looking to egg share It's a fab thing to do  . I had my 1st appointment in April 08 and looking to start July so i would say you would need anything between 2-4 months from 1st appointment to starting treatment... Have you had all of your other test's completed? If not you will need to have these done also some clinics do them at the same time as recording your FSH some will wait for that to come back 1st These additional test's will take upto 8 weeks to come back (mine took 6). Then after your test's are confirmed ok they will aldo test your partner for HIV, Hep B & C and anything else they may need to.. Once all your tests are confirmed ok they will match you and once you cycle's ae matched with a receiptant you ae good to go...
Hope this helps somewhat, As you will of noticed there are a few of us doing egg share throughout the UK at the minute and we are all at different stages and it is geat to talk to others and know exactly what they are going though. Can i be nosey and ask how long had your partner had his vasectomy before you got it reversed? My partner had his done 10 years ago so we decided to go for a Sperm retreval instead of having it reversed. x

Hope everyone is ok?? I have just sat down to fill in my egg share form AKA "The Green form" However mine is white   OMG i have thought about it but now i have a mental block i cannot physically write nothing! 

Don't know if you can rememer yours but they are split into 2 sections 22: You may wish you write a goodwill message to be shown to anyone born as a result of our donation. (have no clue about what to write!) 

23: Description of yourself as a person (this info will be passed to anyone born as a result of your donation and to parents intending to talk to children about their origins. when does the parent get this info? (again really had to come up with things good about yourself if you know what i mean.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

p.s really sorry about the lack of 'R's on my typing. It would appear there is a problem with the letter R on my laptop. need to hit it a little hader, But when i'm typing i don't read the screen  

R r R r R r R... Here's the missing R's if you can't read a word sick a R in it somewhere... Will make reading more interesting


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey emsy, you found us  welcome! These girls really do have the answers to everything! Or Natalie will give you a link that does  

Nicole - Green Form - mines still filed under errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr? Its so so important but so so hard to do - I think I may get a couple of friends to help me, or insert quotes from them about me - (both the good and the bad!!) but its still going to be hard, Nat gave me a link to the egg/sperm donor page and there is a section on 'what would you ask your donor' have a look on there and see if that helps (sorry but not to good at technical stuff like inserting links 

Natalie - How are you doing with all our drugs?

AMW, VENG, LOU, KATIE, VIKKI (and anyone I may have missed) hope your all having a good weekend - Im just awaiting a friend to come pick me up as were off shopping...shes late!!!!!  River Island have just move into a bigger store and its now over 3floors with one floor being dedicated to shoes and bags ahhhhhhh going to have to go check it out!! 

Take care all x


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I'm wondering if I can join you. I have been keeping one eye longingly on your thread for a while - but not daring to believe that I would be accepted for egg-share.

After a couple of failed IUI treatments, for financial reasons, I looked into the egg-share programme - and boy am I glad I did. This was possibly one of the most difficult decisions to make but I have read a couple of threads from people who have been recipients and I now realise the importance of this to other people. 

I have had a bit of a rollercoaster ride and didn't get a lot of support from my 1st hospital - but i have now moved and have had one successful appointment with my new place. I have also had my FSH checked - and despite my worst fears - this has come back at 5.2 - so well within the limits for egg-share. Just waiting now for my appointment to have my tests and counselling - but as I had most tests done approx 12months ago - i'm certain that these will be just fine.

The clinic that I am now with has also advised me on approaching my doctors for help with funding for the drugs - which  may mean that I only pay the £104 HFEA fee. I can't believe it really.

So, if you don't mind me dropping in on you - then i'd be really grateful as I have found this website so helpful on my last 2 cycles of treatment.

Thanks


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome as220375,

    Firstly great news on your FSH result   Well done as you say you are well within the range. I hope you get some answers on your next appointment about test's ect. My clinic accepted one's from my GP's previously done but i know some like to do their own test's anyway. You may need to have your HIV one done again as i am pretty sure clinics like this to be tested every 3 months (i know mine does).

Fab that you may be able to get your GP to pay for your drugs, It's amazing how different all clinics throughtout the Uk are. My clinic the drugs are paid for by the receiptant. but we need ICSI so have to pay for that ontop (at a reduced rate).
Good luck on your journey & i hope this thread will help you out a lot on your wa through the process. It has been a godsend for me.

Well Ladies i am still stuck on the green form. I have done the "all about me one" 1.5 pages of A4 in size 8 font   I used all the info that is on the donor board about what receiptants would like to know and also included a snipping of my personallity profile i had recently done. 

Hope your all ok.xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies...

Nicole.... What a time you have been having hun, must be so annoying!!! 

Welcome to as220375!! ana Emsy!!!

Sorry its quick ladies.... I am in the middle of running a bath.

Stimming is going ok, ovaries are aching a lot today, so they are working... I have my first scan tomorrow at 11.30 so will let you know how it goes tomorrow afternoon!!! 

Hi to everyone!
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning all, sorry not many personals got to try and catch up with you all  well I am feeling better, was off on Friday with pain in gums and terrible headaches and been recovering all weekend really.

What have you all been up to?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katie - OMG! 1 more sleep!! I bet you are sooo exciting! What time are you jabbing Morning/Evening?

Louise - Poor you hun, At least you had some time to recover  When you got your injection training?

Natalie - NOt long untill E/C hun,  Just think in just over 3 weeks you will be getting your BFP  Hope your scan goes well this morning, Can't wait to see how you got on.

I've had a rather boring weekend to be honest not done anything. I sat and dobe my "green form" on sunday afternoon it took me 4 hours!! Then after me and DP got in the hot tub and sunk a bottle of wine lasy night!  It was soooooo good! Have not had a glass for months!!

Morning to everyone else.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole - love the garfield thingy.  Got my injection training Thursday hun, really excited and just can't wait..  I am so envious of your hot tub with wine sounds like heaven


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless you Katie, just think not long now until the hot sweats start...


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hot sweats soooo much pleasure! 

I tell you what ladies you should buy a hot tub! Me and DP were saying last night while sitting in it that it is the best thing we have ever brought £250 well spent! I'd spend that on a day out shopping buying crap   I wasn't going to have the wine incase i get to cycle this month but my brain was aching after writing that forum! 

Katie - Have you had your vitafem pills yet? Mine came Friday... Have you smelt them?

x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole would love one but it would probably take up my garden LOL


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you have a small garden lou? Get one and put it in your garage. You have that amazing shower anyway just thought! I'd love that!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole we live in a terrace house so garden is not massive and we don't have a garage, yes the shower is very good, but still jealous of your hot tub


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Morning Lovely Ladies!
On a break so thought id pop into say hi on this beautiful monday morning!

Katie - Ahhhhhhh one more sleep - I would be peeing my pants with excitement if I was you! HOw was the wedding, did you manage not to deck the 'smug fertile cousin'  

Nicole - So impressed you have finished the green form, I really, really should try and make a start on mine!!!!

Lou - Hope your feeling better now?  

Welcome new lady AS x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

We live in a terrace house too In the middle of 2 older couple's. We do have a garage though but it is up the top of our garden, & you could never get a car in it because its binking tiny!

Speaking of cars! I never told you what i woke up to yesterday morning! One of my dogs kindly got my car key off the kitchen side and chewed it to bits! They did leave the chip in tact though.. How nice of them, I do have a spare but because i have remote central locking when i open the car door manually the alarm goes off and won't start untill i put the spare key in the ignition! How embarrasing!! I need to call Ford this morning and see how much one will be but i know it's not going to be cheap!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning JAG! It was hard i'd thought about it lots and lots before hand but when it came to writing it i had a mental block and everything i thought of just didn;t seem right. So hard to write to someone that is just a thought in your mind at the minute. 

Does anyone know when the receiptant gets the "about you" form? It is when she gives birth?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I want to know that too! Have you included stuff like what you were like as a baby, when you walked, first word etc? Its so hard - I wish there was an example published somewhere - I know its very personal and would differ greatly form person to person, but it would just be nice to have a starting block!  Which bit did you find harder to do? x

Katie - duh! sorry hun got a bit confused! x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole, poor you with your keys, wish we had a garage at the top of the garden, never mind hey.  It took me about 3hrs to do mine, I did it a while ago to get it out of the way, not sure about when they get the form, but the child can't try to contact you until they are 18 can they?

JAG - yes feeling alot better thank you.  I put on there what I have achieved in life i.e. good job that I worked hard for as I am not that good at coursework etc and so grades not that great and things like when I am nervous I sweat alot and fiddle with my necklace


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Cheers for that Lou x

Gonna have to go now girlies 

Enjoy the rest of your monday x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jag - I found the letter to child harder, On the other i just wrote all about me and asked my mum some questions about what i was like as a child what i did etc and when etc, & put what subjects i was best at and hobbies etc only really to help aid the receiptant with trying to bring out these qualities if they wished, and then basically included when i finshed school and what my jobs have been and what i am doing now and also why i egg shared. I did not include anything about whether i would be open to meet the child(s) i just left it. I did breifly cover it in the letter to the child and basically put that they may be looking at contacting me which i am open to but to really think about what they would want out of it as i never intended to mother and child born from my donation and would never want, expect or could fill the shoes of their mother who gave birth to them and brought them up to whom they are now. I included how much loved they would be by their parents and how much they have gone through to get them. I just also included that if i do have any children of my own then they would of been told i donated sucessfully.  Obviously not so bluntly but I hope you get what i mean...

Katie - Why do mine smell like sick then?!!   They are rank! (well i think it may be the bottle that smells of sick) Going to start taking them today and infact on that note i need to go and have breakfast so i can take 1! They are soooo big aswell


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole how lovely that your tablets smell of sick    I put similar to you on the bit to the child stating how much their parents have gone through to get them...


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Honestly Katie the bottle smells of sick. The pills don't which is weird!

Just had my Weetabix Mini's with Chocolate and a VitaFem for breakfast... God they are sooo big! I am naturally and wimp at taking pills i try to avoid them at all costs normally if i have a headache/belly ache during AF i just bare it out to aviod taking a pill,Since taking pregnacare every day i have got better, But it feels like i can feel this pill in my throat still! I got 2 months supply thought i'd try and give it everything i can seems as we have been told our chances are about 3%   But i WILL be in that 3%!!    I really was going to try acupuncture but this is going to sound really bad.. I just cannot be bothered! I don't really feel stressed and if & when i do i get in my hot tub close my eyes and i totally relax so i think i am going to leave it


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats a girl Nicole you will be in the 3% with a BFP


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

If i'm honest i did think about getting a CD but i know i will just find it irritating.. I cannot stand things like that but can understand why it may help others.

I emailed the egg share co-ordinator earlier to tell her to let me know as soon as this new receiptant responds, She has told me she has untill 9am tomorrow morning and then they will move to the next..

Wanted to ask you's... How long have you been told you will be DR-ing for?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well ladies I am sitting here, and I cant stop crying!   

Forgive me if this doesnt make sence. 

Had my scan and its bad bad news, I have 6 follies and they are tiny..... I have responded worst this time on a higher does. How?? I dont know. Anyway I have 4 powders to do tonight and tomorrow and then a scan where I have to make the choice on what to do. 

Bottom line is that everything is going wrong and honestly think its the end of the road for us and the whole IVF thing. 

So there will be no BFP here ladies... 

I am gutted and so so upset, I just wanted things to go right for once.

Anyway take care ladies and good luck

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hope you get some good news soon Nicole.  I agree I would not find any CD therapy the only thing that I would find is my ipod and a book....  Well I start on 24th June and she said I sould have af week after so I guess I will have a scan to make sure everything is shut down and then sometime w.c 7th July if not before I guess...

Natalie I am so sorry hun      Can't they give you a bit longer to give the follies time to grow?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Natalie hun   I don't know where to start... As katie said there is no point in telling you to think on the possitive side as i too don't think i could.   I will however say you must of read all the stories on here about late Follie growth and how much a difference 24-48 hours can make... Have they upped your doseage again? I will be   for you hun. xx 



Katie - In my planning meeting i was told i DR'ed for 3 weeks and then a scan   Weird how different all clinics are...


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I know thats what i thought as i remembered you saying 2 weeks. I have asked other ladies on my clinic's forum who all say it's standard at MFS to DR for 3 weeks and then a min 10 days stims... (but could be upto 14) 1 lady sis tell me they called her in after 2 weeks and started her stimming... i dunno all rather bizarr  

I cannot believe the torment we al have to go through during IVF i am not saying i ever thought it would be easy but never imagined it being so difficult it is on your mind 24/7 and i guess the worrying will never stop once you start. 

      For us all.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Well after feeling suicidal this morning, feeling okish now! Still bursting into tears every 5 minutes but I dont think the drugs help!   

Still very gutted as you can imagine, but looking on the bright side at the moment and will wait until Wednesday.... Sticking with my dicision to donate all if the worst does happen, its not easy to say that when its all to real.

Can someone do my bubbles please!  

Katie are you nervous about tomorrow


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Good for you Natalie, I have done your bubbles.  

I am off home now, see you all tomorrow, Nat get that choccie out tonight hun you deserve it


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Bye Lou and thank you hun!!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I know what you mean Katie, it such a rollercoast this IVF lark!!! 

When will you inject, after work or before??


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nat good on you babe... Keep positive!  
What is your clinic's policy if you donate all? I did fill in that form yesterday which i had to sign and reading it there is no going back on that decision If i have under 5 eggs and donate all then i can have another cycle. 1 or 2 eggs i just have to keep them and cannot egg share again.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I started getting side affects after about 5 days, then after 2 weeks of the DR I was getting hot flushes like mad!!! But they get better once you start your stims. 

You will be fine hun! Any idea when your baseline scan is??


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> My side effects will my luck be terrible, Il be sprouting hair on my chin and all over!!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nat not sure if my post got lost in the other page.....

Nat good on you babe... Keep positive!  
What is your clinic's policy if you donate all? I did fill in that form yesterday which i had to sign and reading it there is no going back on that decision If i have under 5 eggs and donate all then i can have another cycle. 1 or 2 eggs i just have to keep them and cannot egg share again


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie LOL!!! Your mad!!!!

Nicole.... On Wednesday if I still have 6 follies I have a choice on carrying on alone, or donating all... If I donate all I then get a free cycle of ICSI in a few months time, but I will have to pay for my drugs... If I keep them all I pay the other £3000 and am not aloud to share again. If I have a free cycle and then respond better getting over 10 eggs, and it fails they will consider letting me to share again. 

I make the choice on Wednesday, but if I change my mind at all.. I can keep them.. Up until my eggs are collected.... as they are mine until they are replaced in the other women. Even if they are fertilised with her hubbies sperm I can choose for them to be distroyed. But I would never ever do that.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow! Didn't realise you may be allowed to change your mind so late on... My form basically says once i sign that is that, Also if i chose Keep All then i don't have to pay any extra my penalty will just be that i can not egg share again, But with donating all then like yourself if i responded ok on my own cycle i could still share again.

So, Sorry to be very nosey but how come if you have 6 follies you make the decision then? Surely with only 6 follies you may get more then 6 eggs if your follies grow? Lady at my clinic went on with her cycle with 1 follie and got 3 eggs  

48 hours is a long time and i am sure yu will of had some improvement by then


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicole... Your not nosie!! Ask away!! lol! I make the dicison before EC, just because on the day of EC with the sedation your not in a fit state to chose. It can happen that you get more then one egg in a follies but as my clinic says it very very unlikely! But I am hopeing that I do get a few more. I mean last time I was on 150iu and got 4 extra follies in 48 hours and the once I had had grown by 5mm... So all might come good yet... Its just such a shock to get!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Skybreeze said:


> last time I was on 150iu and got 4 extra follies in 48 hours and the once I had had grown by 5mm... So all might come good yet... Its just such a shock to get!


There you go then hun... You will be fine... As you know a lot can change..


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I know but this morning I thought it was all over.. Its not until you stop and think!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Skybreeze said:


> I know but this morning I thought it was all over.. Its not until you stop and think!!


Gosh i know! I've had quite a few of those moments! I bet the drugs don't help either... Curl up tonight with a hot water bottle/heat bag and relax hun... x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I will with a huge glass of Milk and lots of water!!!    

Take care ladies... I am retreating to my sofa with my hot water bottle now, and get ready to do my 4 vials of Menopur!

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Natalie -       x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

A question for those of you who have filled your green form in..... did you write about what you look like/body shape etc? I know they have already recieved our basic characteristics but did you elaborate i.e. Im a curvy size 12 !!! Have been thinking about this form all day  - I need too just do it and get it done! x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey everyone

well went for my day 3 fsh blood test today to see if i can progess with eggshare, wat does it have to be?

hope u r all ok?

emsy xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Emsy,
    All clinic's are different hun most like it to be under 10 (although mine is 8 )

J-A-G - I left out my characterists as they will of already had them and there would be no point in putting them in the child's letter i wouldn't be the curvey size 12 i am now either   My letter to the child was very basic, & i basically put "I understand you may be curious about your origins so I have detailed as much as I possibly can up until the time of writing 18+ years ago in my other statement,"


----------



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi All!

Well I've been posting lots in the LGBT section so I thought I'd come and say hello on here!! We're are egg sharing/ IVFing. I'm on day 6 of stimming today and went for my scan. I have eight follies today... not sure if that's good/normal for day 6!? Anyone?! I'm on 150 puregon and the clinic haven't changed my dose so I'm guessing it's all on track lol! I forgot to ask the size of them though. The nurse said I could develop more over the next few days. They are estimating egg collection to be early next week for me so I'm very excited and nervous now....it's all so real and happening real fast suddenly!!

Wishing you all lots of luck and love on your journey's ...    

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Lou17 - Sorry cant help you, im an IVF first timer waiting to start in July! Good luck for EC next week x

Emsy, at my clinic which is the [email protected] you have to be below 10 to egg share and normally fsh test results come back really quick, did you have them done at your local gp or at the fert clinic?


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey ladies

just  a girl-i had test dun at hospital, im hoping i get the right result..then we can move forward with it 

howz things going with u?

emsy x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Well your results should be back real quick as they'll do them on the premises! Once mine were back I had all the other tests done straight away, so you prob wont be far behind me tx wise! I was really worried about my fsh level as last year it was 9.1 so I was praying it hadn't gone up, but it came down to 7.5 'phew' I'm just waiting now to start, they are looking to match me now but they assure me that won't be a problem as they have a 2 year wait list, so roll on the end of July for me! x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

so looks like we may be cycling together ..lets hope my levels are below ten, then role on other tests..do they they take long to get back?

x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home this way ladies - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146176.0

Rosie. xxx


----------

